# عاجل جدا تم نقل قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث لمستشفى السلام



## marcelino (6 أبريل 2011)

*عاجل جدا تم نقل قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث لمستشفى السلام  *

* انتظرو التفاصيل ..*

*موقع الحق والضلال*

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

[YOUTUBE]T0D6ulIh4HM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2011)

ربناااااااااا يستر عليه

ميرسي يا ميلو


----------



## noraa (6 أبريل 2011)

مش عارفة ا جماعةانا  كنت ببص علىالسماء وشاهدت شى يضى فى السماء ويتحرك ونفس الشى  رايتة ايام  ظهورات العذراء ومش عارفة لية حسيت ان فى حاجة هتحصل   فا ربنا يستر على البابا ويطلع من  الوعكة دى ويفضلعلى قيد الحياة لانها بصراحة مش طلبة خخخخخخالص  اباء جدد


----------



## Bent Christ (6 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يسترها 
و يخليك لينا ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2011)

*يا يسوووووع
يا رب اتحنن علينا و اشفيه *


----------



## besm alslib (6 أبريل 2011)

*بامانه ربنا يعينه الحمل اللي هو شايله جبال ما بتقدر تشيله*

*الرب يشفيه ويعافيه بسرعه *
​


----------



## Rosetta (6 أبريل 2011)

*ربنا يكون معك يا قداسة البابا ويهونها عليك 
​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أبريل 2011)

*يا رب استر ...*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 أبريل 2011)

*ربنا يشفيك ياقداسة البابا
ربنا يحافظ عليك ويعطيك الصحة وطولة العمر​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2011)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2724745&postcount=5​
*مش فاهمه يعنى سيدنا  لغى الاجتماع علشان زعلان وبعدين تعب ولا ايه ؟؟*


----------



## marcelino (6 أبريل 2011)

*مش عارف اوصل لأى معلومه تانى
*​


----------



## besm alslib (6 أبريل 2011)

*عاجل الانبا بسنتى يؤكد خبر ذهاب قداسه البابا لمستشفى السلام ويطئمناعلى صحه قداسته*





[YOUTUBE]r-VZL7m33TY&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## besm alslib (6 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2724745&postcount=5​
> *مش فاهمه يعنى سيدنا  لغى الاجتماع علشان زعلان وبعدين تعب ولا ايه ؟؟*




*طبعا ما بعرف انا الاسباب اكيد هتتعرف بعدين لكن انا جمعت بين الخبرين وده كان سبب كتابتي ردي*

*بان حمله جبال مش بتقدر تشيلها مشاكل شعب بحاله هو مسؤل عنها ومش بايدو شي يعملو*

*احنا بنسمع خبر واحد بنتعب فما بالك هو 

**الرب يعينه ويقويه *​


----------



## marcelino (6 أبريل 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *عاجل الانبا بسنتى يؤكد خبر ذهاب قداسه البابا لمستشفى السلام ويطئمناعلى صحه قداسته*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*صوته غريب اوى ومش واضح !!!!
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *طبعا ما بعرف انا الاسباب اكيد هتتعرف بعدين لكن انا جمعت بين الخبرين وده كان سبب كتابتي ردي*
> 
> *بان حمله جبال مش بتقدر تشيلها مشاكل شعب بحاله هو مسؤل عنها ومش بايدو شي يعملو*
> 
> ...



*فعلا يا حبيبتى هو شايل حمل تقيل اوووى 
ربنا يقويه ويحافظلنا عليه*


----------



## zezza (6 أبريل 2011)

*يا رب سترك 
ربنا معاك يا سيدنا ..باذن يسوع تكون وعكة خفيفة و تقوم لنا بالف سلامة *​


----------



## besm alslib (6 أبريل 2011)

*صوت المسيحى الحر فى حوار مع الانبا مرقص حول الوعكة الصحية لقداسة البابا شنودة*







[YOUTUBE]T0D6ulIh4HM&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أبريل 2011)

*في شريط اخبار قناه اغابي الان
ان البابا شنوده لغي المحاضره بسبب وعكه صحيه بسيطه
وانه بيستقبل باقي الزوار عادي جدااا
يارب تكون حاجه بسيطه ويشفيه
ربنا يخليك ويحميك يا ابويا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *صوت المسيحى الحر فى حوار مع الانبا مرقص حول الوعكة الصحية لقداسة البابا شنودة*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى يا حبيبتى خالص   
 الكلام  ده طمن قلبى الى حد ما 
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## govany shenoda (6 أبريل 2011)

الف سلامه ياسيدنا
بجد الضغوط اللي عليك لا يتحمل بشر 
ربنا معاك
وتقوم بالف سلامه


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (6 أبريل 2011)

ربنا معاك يا سيدنا  ويتمم شفاك بسرعة 
بصلوات ام النور وجميع القديسين 
و بعينك ويقويك على الضغوط الشديدة من حولك ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أبريل 2011)

يا الهنا الحنون مدا ايديك واشفيه
ارجوك يا يسوع


----------



## BITAR (6 أبريل 2011)

*الف مليون سلامه يا قداسة البابا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2011)

*على قناة الحياه  رولا بتقول ان الانبا بسنتى قال انه فى احتمال البابا يتنقل لامريكا *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا يسوووووع
> يا رب اتحنن علينا و اشفيه *



*امين​*


----------



## marcelino (6 أبريل 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *على قناة الحياه  رولا بتقول ان الانبا بسنتى قال انه فى احتمال البابا يتنقل لامريكا *



*قريت الخبر ده من بدرى بس كلام الانبا مرقس غير كدة
*​


----------



## النهيسى (6 أبريل 2011)

*البابا يدخل المستشفى ويلغي العظة الأسبوعية بسبب وعكة مفاجئة
عماد خليل
Wed, 06/04/2011 - 19:44

 البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، يترأس قداس عيد الميلاد المجيد بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، القاهرة، 6 يناير 2011. يأتي الاحتفال بعيد الميلاد لهذا العام وسط أجواء من التوتر بسبب التفجير الذي استهدف كنيسة القديسين بالإسكندرية خلال اللحظات الأولى من العام الميلادي الجديد، وراح ضحيته 23 شخصاً، وأصيب 95 أخرين</p>
تصوير محمد حسام الدين



اعتذر البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية عن عظته الأسبوعية في الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، وذلك بعد إصابته بوعكة صحية مفاجئة، بسبب الإرهاق والتعب، حسبما أكد مصدر كنسي. ونقل البابا شنودة الثالث إلى مستشفى السلام بالمهندسين لعمل الإجراءات الطبية اللازمة والاطمئنان عليه .

وقال الأنبا مرقس أسقف شبرا الخيمة، رئيس لجنة الإعلام بالمجمع المقدس إن الوعكة الصحية المفاجئة سببها الإرهاق وإن البابا يخضع لفحوصات طبية بمستشفى السلام. مشيرا إلى أن «الوعكة الصحية أصابت البابا قبل العظة مباشرة ولذلك اعتذر عن اللقاء». وأضاف أن البابا سيعود مباشرة بعد إجراء الفحوصات اللازمة ولم يغير جدول مقابلاته.



من جهة أخرى،صرح مصدر كنسي أن البابا سوف يعود الخميس لممارسة نشاطه بلقاء مع الرئيس الفلسطيني محمود عباس أبو مازن. وكان البابا قد التقى صباح الأربعاء، وزيري خارجية النمسا وقبرص كما حضر اللقاء وفد صحفي نمساوي بحضور الأنبا جبرائيل أسقف النمسا في لقاء استمر لساعتين
http://www.almasryalyoum.com/node/389639*​


----------



## Alcrusader (6 أبريل 2011)

*بالسلامة بإذن المسيح والعدرا.*


----------



## SALVATION (6 أبريل 2011)

_يارب انت عالم بكل شىء_
_نطلب ايدك من اجله_​


----------



## besm alslib (6 أبريل 2011)

*نوبة قيء مع ضعف عام.. لا خطورة في حالة البابا الصحية*​



*الاربعاء 6 ابريل 2011 - 10: 09 م +02:00 CEST*​ 
*




*​

*كتب: عوض بسيط*
​*قال نيافة الأنبا "إرمياء" –سكرتير قداسة البابا- من خلال موقع التدوين القصير "تويتر"، أن صحة البابا شنودة الثالث جيدة، ولا يوجد أي خطورة في الحالة، مؤكدًا أن أ. د. "ماهر أسعد" شخص الحالة بأنها نوبةً قيء مع ضعف عام، وتم إجراء تحاليل شاملة، وأشعة مقطعية على الجسم كله، وموجات فوق صوتية على البطن والحوض، ورسم قلب ثبتت سلامتها جميعًا. وسيقوم أ.د "وحيد دوس" بالكشف على قداسته.*​ 

*



*​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أبريل 2011)

*الف سلامه عليك يا سيدنا
ربنا يقومك بالسلامه
وترجع لينا ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2011)

*نشكر ربنا انه بخير والحاله مستقره
ربنا يتمم شفاه*


----------



## besm alslib (6 أبريل 2011)

*صحة قداسة البابا شنودة و تقرير قناة المحور*






[YOUTUBE]fsaz90iCZ-U&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 أبريل 2011)

الف مليون حمدالله علي سلامتك يا سيدنا​


----------



## sponge bob (6 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يشفيه ويقومه بالسلامة

هل للسلفيين أيضاً دور في الأمر ؟


----------



## besm alslib (6 أبريل 2011)

sponge bob قال:


> ربنا يشفيه ويقومه بالسلامة
> 
> هل للسلفيين أيضاً دور في الأمر ؟


 

*اكيد طبعا مهو قداسة البابا تعب من الاحداث اللي بتحصل حاليا مع الاقباط في كل جزء من اجزاء مصر*

*وصدقني او صدقيني الحمل اللي على قداسته لو جبل كان اتهد منه *

*الرب يعطيه القوه والعافيه والحكمه دايمااااا*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (6 أبريل 2011)

*وانا كمان بادعى ربنا يشفيه و يشفى كل مريض .. الا المرض*​


----------



## sponge bob (6 أبريل 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *اكيد طبعا مهو قداسة البابا تعب من الاحداث اللي بتحصل حاليا مع الاقباط في كل جزء من اجزاء مصر*
> 
> *وصدقني او صدقيني الحمل اللي على قداسته لو جبل كان اتهد منه *
> 
> *الرب يعطيه القوه والعافيه والحكمه دايمااااا*​



منكم لله ياسلفيين
كل مصيبة في العالم حدثت منذ الأزل إلى يومنا هذا سببها السلفيين أكيد
أصبحت أشك هذه الأيام أنهم وراء الإنفجار في اليابان ووراء ثقب طبقة الاوزون وتغير المناخ العام




> *الاحداث اللي بتحصل حاليا مع الاقباط في كل جزء من اجزاء مصر*


شكراً للمصادر المسيحية الخاصة التي تخبرنا دائما بهذه الاحداث الي يعملوها السلفيين المجرمين

عموما الحمد لله على سلامة البابا


----------



## Nemo (6 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يرعاك يا سيدنا وتقوم لنا بألف سلامة
ميرسى يا ميلوووو


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أبريل 2011)

*ربنا يقومك بالسلامة يا سيدنا ويحافظ عليك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 أبريل 2011)

الف سلامة علي قداسته
وباذن الله ربنا هيتمجد معاه ويرجع ينور الكاتدرائية من تاني​


----------

